# Chicago Area Swap Meet & Classic Bike Show



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 13, 2008)

VILLAGE CYCLE SPORT 4TH ANNUAL CLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW AND SWAP MEET

SUNDAY AUGUST 17, 2008

9:00 AM - 2:00 PM.

1313 N. RAND ROAD, HIGHWAY 12

(between Arlington Heights Road & Elmhurst Rd.)

ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL

www.VillageCycleSport.com

CONTACT JOE SR. 847 398 1650

COME ONE COME ALL. GREAT AREA SWAP MEET.

BE THERE OR BE SQUARE.


----------

